# Okay..... I am really annoyed and need to vent!!



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay this will maybe be totally silly but I don't know why I feel so off about this - to say the least! I thought maybe after 45 mins, of cookling lunch and feeding my daughter I would feel better, but I am not.

I went out for Oreo's regular lunchtime potty bread at around 11:50am this morning. And we have a neighbor that give me the creeps. His wife is a lovely person, but he gives me the chills. Anyways, as Oreo is about to do his #2, the neighbor starts calling Oreo's name! He doesn't say hi to me but has to try to distract Oreo from his chores to get my attention. Now this is not what has my 'nickers in a knot' but it was the fact that he crouches down, says hi to Oreo and then looks up at me and asks me (YET AGAIN) if Oreo is fixed. I said "yes he is", but what does this guy go and do??? He proceeds to tell me that his dog is menstruating ( which is a fine and natural thing), but then reaches in his pocket and whips out a sandwich bag that is containing panties!!! They were his dog's panties!!! I'm like wtf?!?!?! So I did not let Oreo take a sniff, and I tell you this man would not leave him until he took a 'whiff"!! I told him not to do that, and all he could say is "not like Oreo could do anything"! I mean, would he ever come up to me and offer his daughter's underwear give it to my son and announce that his daughter is on her period??!! Hmmmmmph!!!! uke:

Am I overreacting here? I thought it was plain rudeness on his part to do this and complete disrespect to both Oreo and myself!! :frusty::frusty: 

After that I could not help but show coldness and try to brush him off and I also refused to let Oreo get close to him by blocking him. I honestly feel like this man is a total pervert, trying to stir, sexual feelings with MY DOG!!! What a JERK!!

Sorry, I really had to vent and get this out there. Now, I am opening this up to everyone and asking if you feel this was harmless, or what you would have done.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I would have run home and called the police. That's sick.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is not a jerk but a creep! Gezz and I just thought the lady next to me was rude about not cleaning up after her dog and leaving it outside.... What a freak! Maybe spray him with the hose???

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That guy is the main fruit missing from the fruitbasket! I'd of just told him,Look I don't appreciate that..and if he didn't respect you and Oreo....I'd have recommended to him and his wife a good vet for spay surgery.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What an a----! What was his point. Does he just like making people fee uncomfortable. Gross!!!! Next time you see him out there, run, fast.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen,

Wow, thats just really weird?! I definalty would not want that creepo around your 2 children?! If I were you, I'd have a conversation with his wife and see what drugs this guy is on???

Ryan


----------



## Callalilly (Apr 30, 2007)

That is really strange. That man obviously has serious issues and I would stay clear of him from now on. I think it's frustrating that as women we've been trained and conditioned to be nice and polite to everyone. And I say that because I can just imagine my reaction would have been similar to yours, to be civil and not just go off on him! I would like to think I would have come up with something to say right there on the spot like "That's gross, please don't do that to my dog!" and then walk away. If I were you I wouldn't feel any pressure to have conversation of any kind with this man. I hope he doesn't have children. He's creepy!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is REALLY creepy!! I def. would have been spooked, and pi**ed off!
That is totally disgusting. why in the world would he have that in his pocket?? Was he going to walk around the neighborhood and try to find an intact male? Did he come on to your property when he did this? If so, you could always ask him to remain on his property. If he does something like that again, maybe your husband could talk to him, or tell his wife!! Yuk.
Poor Oreo is sitting there thinking - hmmm I want to smell it, but MOmmy keeps pulling me away.... very strange!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He is a total creep and Oreo was growling as he was approaching. And here I am trying to be calm and collected so that Oreo does not feel the need to get aggressive and go all "red zone" on me. Tempted as I was, I refused to let Oreo feel unsafe. And I was so proud of him, for not reacting to other passer by-ers after that incident!

Oh yes, and I am sure Ryan would LOVE to pound him one, because he mentioned to me that his wife saw another little white dog with me (that was cutie pie Beamer a few weeks back), and he was wondering if he was mine. I told him NO, rather bluntly because I KNEW exactly where he was leading to.... I could tell he wanted MORE details but, goD, did he honestly think I would divulge any info on Beamer???!! Dumb crazy guy! What a PERV!! And I guess he did forget the time that he told me that me and my breeder are cruel for getting Oreo neutered! I swear I came so close to saying that the reason why he is so pissed is because he simply wants to be an irresponsible backyard breeder who has no concern for the precious lives of not only his bitch but also the lives of the potential puppies! He only was intent on making money!! JERK!! :frusty:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Helen,

THAT is bizarre..REALLY bizarre! I would be going the other way when ever I saw this guy coming. As a matter of fact I would be checking to see if he was on the sex offender list for your area (I get one mailed to me), as I have found there are offenders living right down my street.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Callalilly said:


> I think it's frustrating that as women we've been trained and conditioned to be nice and polite to everyone. And I say that because I can just imagine my reaction would have been similar to yours, to be civil and not just go off on him! I would like to think I would have come up with something to say right there on the spot like "That's gross, please don't do that to my dog!" and then walk away. If I were you I wouldn't feel any pressure to have conversation of any kind with this man. I hope he doesn't have children. He's creepy!


I completely agree with Lisa. I hope you don't feel the need to be the least bit friendly with that nutjob.

Hopefully, he was just trying to get a reaction from you. I suspect he has bigger problems than that though.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> I think I would have run home and called the police. That's sick.


I agree, I think that something like that should be reported. I don't like being rude to people, but I would make an exception with him. Creepy!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

No, I am going to talk to my husband and for sure he will tell me to stay far far away from him. That will mean that he will have to take Oreo out at night, not me or our son. Just to be safe. 
And Lisa, I agree completely that I don't have to be nice to him at all. Creep.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

You have a right to heed caution with this man. STAY AWAY FROM HIM. No matter where you are go in the opposite direction of him. Do not make eye contact and do not speak to him. If he tries to engage you in conversation, tell him you do not have the time, if he persist talk to the nice wife or call the police to report the weird thing he did.

A girl is dead in Atlanta and the man responsible is being questioned for several other National Parks murders. A lot of people noticed how weird he was and the strange things he did but no one reported him. BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Wow, definitly look that perv up on a sexual predator website. 
The whole thing just made me physicall ill..ugh!


----------



## California Star (Jul 31, 2007)

How scary and certainly, the guy is definitely a PERV. Perhaps you should call the police or SPCA on his comments to you, especially bringing his dogs' panties??? What the heck is that all about! NASTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> No, I am going to talk to my husband and for sure he will tell me to stay far far away from him. That will mean that he will have to take Oreo out at night, not me or our son. Just to be safe.
> And Lisa, I agree completely that I don't have to be nice to him at all. Creep.


Helen,

I am sorry you have to live next to that kind of person....I have one around my street also, just too weird. I won't walk Casper without my husband with me, right in front of our house. He only did the weird stuff when my husband was gone. Very sad....sorry he wrecked your day.

Really the only way I got the weird guy to stay away was to not be nice to him....I hate it, but he is too weird. My husband runs away when he sees him coming too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Helen , isnt your son fairly young also?? I am not sure I would send him out at night with Oreo without an adult with him. This guys has some very strange habits, and you dont really know what he is in to. I would report any strange behavior that he exhibits. I dont know if the cops can arrest him for being "stange & creepy" but if he continues to talk to you in that manner, maybe they can do something then. Good luck & be careful.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

What a creep!!!! You are right to be annoyed and disturbed. Stay far, far away from him and definitely talk to your hubby and to his wife. That is just not normal and I am sure he has much bigger issues. Be careful and be safe!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sheesh..

What a weirdo!

First of all, I don't know of ANY man that would keep blood soiled panties in his pocket, whether they be a humans or a dogs? That is just bizarre. If Gucci was bleeding, my husband (or sons) would not go w/in 5 ft of her! lol, That's just plain weird. I'd say the guy isn't quite right, and I agree w/ the others, stay FAR away from him. Its bad enough he wants to be a BYB, but to taunt male dogs w/ bloody underwear? Freaking weirdo.

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

That's just freaky. I can't help but wonder if he was looking out the window, saw Oreo and grabbed the dog's panties or if he just carries them around with him in case he runs into a male dog. What a sicko! Stear clear of him.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

That's just scary. I'm so sorry you have to live next to him and he can make you uncomfortable in your own neighborhood. Try not to let him steal your "happy". It's yours, you own it, and no sicko can take it away from you! I hope that makes sense. 
:hug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You are all right. I should not let this creep ruin my otherwise perfect day! I have called my local police and they will be sending someone to come talk to me, but not sure how soon.. Just seeing the look on my daughter's face, that was the most disturbing. She was glaring at him and would not stop staring at him but at the same time backed away 15ft!  She is 3 1/2 yrs old and that is what really got me angry. I was livid at him for making her feel awkward - she did not deserve that.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Helen, that is so creepy. What was he after? did he want to see Oreo get all hot on a scent? Did he want to make you uncomfortable? I would stay clear. And maybe even report him to the police. Or, Could you talk with his Wife? just say "I feel funny mentioning this to you but your husband made me feel uncomfortable the other day..." although I am not sure where that would get you. 

Do they breed their bitch? Is she a pure breed? do they sell the puppies? 
this whole thing is creepy. I am so sorry Helen that you and you're family have to live next door to this creep!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so scary! Best case scenario, this guy is a nut. Worst case scenario, who knows??? As everyone else said, I'd stay clear of him at all costs. It might be a good idea to take a cell phone with you when you're out walking Oreo. Pretend to be talking on it if you see him anywhere around. That way you can easily get past him without engaging in conversation, or actually call someone just as you leave the house so they'll know what's going on.

Unfortunately there are more lunatics walking the streets than locked up.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

As for his bitch being a purebred. Absolutely not! They say she is a Bichon Frise but she is definately a cross. Plus, they admit to aquiring her for "only $600". Another BYB! The very fact that he asked me to breed Oreo ( a pure bred Havanese) to their Bichon-cross raised red flags for me. They have not had puppies with that dog, but it would not surprise me if they do. The female is 18 months old, but also has skin problems and allergies. If they had ANY sense they would not even consider the 'thought" of breeding!!

Oh, and even if Oreo was intact and a show dog, I would tell them where to go if they had ever insisted on breeding him to their bitch! :frusty: I swear BYB are so clueless and only care about the money they make!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm glad to hear you called the police. Better to be safe. :hug: Let us know what they say.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd recommend a vet for their dog's spay and tell them at the same time,they could line up a neuter for him......wierd-os like that shouldn't reproduce!ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Julie thank you SO MUCH for that laugh  I really needed that ound:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

The officer came to our home and just left. Such a pleasant officer too. I told him, he really listened and made lots of notes. He said he was going to talk to him as if a third party has complained so that it won't be awkward. But the officer did admit that is was very odd behaviour. And get this, he is also a dog owner and agreed that is was crossing the line.  Btw, he was very nice to look at too


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

EWWWWW! What a freak! Stay safe!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow a police report, and a cute cop to boot!! I am so glad that you reported the situation. What you dont know is that there have possibly been other complaints about him, and this may be the straw that breaks the camels back. I am sure the cop could not tell you if there were other complaints, but it sure is possible. I hope when he talks to him that his wife is present & she kicks him in the a**. Keep safe!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm so glad you reported that. It really makes me sick that there are such creeps out there. I feel for you and Oreo and I would definitely consider a fence or something...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm glad you reported it. stay safe!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay!

I'm glad you reported it to the police, and he was a cutie to boot! Even better! lol

That is just SOOO abnormal.

I have taught my daughters, that if they ever want a MALE to leave the room or immediate vicinity, whether it be at home or in public, to start talking about menstruation and/or tampons...they tend to scurry as fast as they can. I even showed them how well this tactic works when we were sitting in van at Cedar Point and this man kept hovering next to the van looking in at us! I started talking about it, and you should've seen him dart! LOL ound: This is also a great way to regain control of the remote! haha!

I missed the fact that your daughter was there!!!!!!!!! That REALLY is all the more disturbing! Egads!!!!

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you all for your support. The officer was very nice and you know what was so funny? Oreo liked him and within minutes he was so calm with this cop. I never got the cop's name, but I won't forget him  LOL Oh and the fact that he is a dog lover too also helped tremendously. He told me he would be in touch if he felt that the guy was "off" to warn me to stay away. He took my number down as well as other details about him. So time will tell. I am more than hoping NOT to hear this man is dangerous. But, I have to admit, the the officer was very curious as to whether this man had the intent of breeding his dog as a back yard breeder. Oh and by the way, he LOVED Oreo - he was just beaming when he saw him.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The nutty neighbor almost makes it worth the hot cop who loves dogs.:biggrin1:


You did the right thing. Be really rude to him from now on, maybe he will get the hint. Although, the nutty ones never do.:frusty:


----------



## Roe (Jan 5, 2008)

I think the guy is a nutcase and thinks he is teasing Oreo. Or maybe he is a pervert getting his kicks, who knows nowadays. Obviously Oreo thinks he is a threat or he wouldn't growl at him.

Roe


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

GROSS! Call the police!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Roe,

Creepy. So glad you talked with the cops. Keep your kids away. Yuck!!!!!!!!!!

Can you put a 6 foot high privacy fence up? Then you wouldn't have to deal with him.

I truly believe when the hair stands up on your neck and you think something is wrong, it usually is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Helen,

The thought did occur to me that maybe he doesn't believe that Oreo is neutered, and thus wanted to lure him over to his female, as male dogs usually will do anything to get out if there is a dog in heat. If the neighbor had an "accidental" union of the two then he'd probably sell the dogs as Havanese. Did you mention that he was also asking about Beamer??

Bottom line though, the guy is freaky to even have the nerve to do something like that!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you again for all your support. It did give me the strength to be open and honest with the police officer. As for a privacy fence, I would love to do that but I live in a condo, townhouse apartment type. Ryan, help me describe it, you have been here. It has not backyard is is pretty much an apartment. 

I was taken so aback by this and now I am really not taking anything from that creep anymore. Mind you this is the first and LAST, trick he tries to pull. I am so glad Oreo is neutered! Freaking PERV!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yikes!!! Omg, Helen, no wonder you were freaked out! So glad you felt comfortable enough to vent on here as you can see all the support you are getting. We'd ALL smack that guy upside the head if he so much as TRIED to talk to you again. :brick: Julie, get your fish out now!!!!!!! :biggrin1:

I think speaking to the cops was a good thing. It eases your mind and gave you a little eye candy to boot. Not bad at all. LOL 

Ewwwwwwwwwww ! I just can't believe what that man did!!!!! It sucks that you have to share public space when you walk Oreo, but hopefully with Eddie walking Oreo at night, he might (probably not, but we can hope!) get the idea that you want nothing to do with him anymore. He sounds like a total ass ! I'm very sorry your girl had to be witness to that, but you remained calm in spite of it and that helped Oreo and your daughter get through it. You're a great mom.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, thank you to you and all. And yes, Julie get out a BIG fish, oh and Marj, keep that brick handy  Police officer, was VERY nice to look at, gorgeous blue eyes and he had blond hair and was really fit. Wowza!!! ound: I cannot believe how "GAGA" I am, and so giddy 

The fact that he loved Oreo and warmed up to him was very nice, and it felt great "conspiring" against that creep to scare the $#!& out of him  ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Helen, you have every reason to feel upset about what happened. That is extremely odd and disturbing. What bothers me is that I wonder if he was trying to (in a roundabout way) get into a semi-sexual conversation with YOU. I'd steer clear of him for sure, but if he approaches you, you have every right to let him know his conversation is NOT appropriate. Keep us posted. 

I agree that we ladies have been taught not to be rude, but sometimes that can get us into trouble. Years ago, a strange man at my workplace sat next to me in the cafeteria and made polite conversation. He gave me the creeps, but I "didn't want to be rude." After that, he kept appearing near my office and was following me around. I worked in a HUGE 6-story building too. I was able to identify him from employee badges and found he worked at the totally opposite end of the place. Creep!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yikes Jane, creepy indeed!! The great thing is that the police officer was kind enough to talk to him as if a third party complained and saw it from a window. That way, it could not be pointed to me, as he noticed I would be home alone with my daughter during the times he is home. The officer did not like the fact that this man was always talking about breeding Oreo too. I told him I am so "against any puppy mills and backyard breeding", and he agreed. I think he wanted to get a feel for what kind of person he is and then give me a heads up either way. But, if he comes up to me to ask, I will tell him that the cop did come to my home to question me about the "underwear" a neighbor saw and that I answered all the question the police had honestly. And then I will go on to tell him how I was very offended by his actions and the he is to never EVER to do that again! This really has opened the way for me to give him a piece of my mind. That is, if he asks for it


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ewww Eww Eww! How gross! That man has a serious problem! I'm so sorry to hear how he was so offensive to you and your child was nearby?? I would've asked him just what the he!! he thought he was doing?? It sounds like he is still hoping that Oreo is NOT neutered and was hoping to get him interested. Apparently when he asked about breeding his dog with yours he missed the part where you said no! If Oreo weren't fixed he would most likely be trying everything under the sun to get his bitch preggers by your boy. I'm so glad you filed a report with the police. Now if anyting else else happens you already have some information on file about what a creep this guy is. Who in there right mind carries bloody panties around in their pocket? 
Lemme smack him too! :fish:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Helen,
I just logged in since this morning and was shocked to read your disturbing encounter with your wierd neighbor. That must have been so scary for you having your daughter present. It is great that you reported to the police and you have it on record. I hope that you and Oreo don't get to see him again. Do keep your cell phone with you when you walk Oreo. Keep safe! 

Best,
Poornima


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Helen..
Glad the cops will try to talk to this weirdo without pointing the finger at you.. hopefully... or this nut job might of thought it was you... but who knows, I bet you are not the only one he has showed his dogs soiled panties to..lol

I believe the correct term for you place is a 'stacked townhouse'. 

Let us know if he bothers u again!

Ryan

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

whitBmom said:


> Yikes Jane, creepy indeed!! The great thing is that the police officer was kind enough to talk to him as if a third party complained and saw it from a window. That way, it could not be pointed to me, as he noticed I would be home alone with my daughter during the times he is home. The officer did not like the fact that this man was always talking about breeding Oreo too. I told him I am so "against any puppy mills and backyard breeding", and he agreed. I think he wanted to get a feel for what kind of person he is and then give me a heads up either way. But, if he comes up to me to ask, I will tell him that the cop did come to my home to question me about the "underwear" a neighbor saw and that I answered all the question the police had honestly. And then I will go on to tell him how I was very offended by his actions and the he is to never EVER to do that again! This really has opened the way for me to give him a piece of my mind. That is, if he asks for it


Helen..

You don't owe him ANY explaination!! You should just stay WAY far away from this guy! If you see him coming turn and leave! If he follows you, tell him to stop and that you have no desire to talk to him.

The fact that Oreo growled at this guys speaks volumes!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Helen,

I am with Jane on this, I think the guy was looking for a way to have an inappropriate sexual conversation with you or try to intimidate you. Don't give him the chance. Don't speak to him and stay safe.

Now, on to the hot cop!  Sounds like yet another thing to add to my list of wonderful things to be found in Canada! :canada:

Beverly


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Helen------I got out my fish:fish: We'll get him:fish: Creep-o!:fish:

The more I think about it--the more creeped out I become. Helen be very careful.No normal guy walks around with bloody underwear from a dog or anyone...that is so disgustinguke:

He was probably hoping Oreo would get excited and quickly breed his female,or he could have another angle as well--you. It could be he has eyes for you and this was his wierd and twisted "lead in"--it just didn't work. I would keep it very simple,blunt and firm if you speak to him at all---but I probably would avoid him and act disgusted...he'll get the message,you-Oreo-your kids are off limits-period!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Julie makes some good points...

OR........... just get your husband to kick his a$$  

Ryan


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Well that has to be one of the most disgusting stories I have heard in a while! What a weirdo pervert! If he ever came within a foot of me again I'd whip out the mace and then whack him good in the groin. I wonder if his wife knows what he's up to in the neighborhood?? I feel safe in saying your not living in Mr Rogers neighborhood!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

When my hubby got home he wanted to go on over there and give him a piece of his mind!!! But seeing how we don't know how crazy this creep really is, I advised him not to. The good thing is my husband offered to take Oreo out at night from now on and not let myself or our eldest son out. Now, Oreo has to learn to go potty "fully" with my husband.... But that is another thread 

Thank you all for your support. I honestly feel very safe in sharing my experiences with you all. Although this situation is not the nicest or most pleasant thing to be talking about. Because of you I was able to be courageous enough to report this incident, get a visit by one cute cop and have him conspire with me to "scare" the guy. LOL Life has many surprises and I love it how even though I encountered something quite disturbing yesterday, life had a really interesting way of making it better for me. Your support, Marj's bricks, Julie's fishes, and the cute cop that loves dogs. What more can a gal ask for? Big Hugs from me to all of you, for your loving support. :grouphug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

And Beverly, this Police Officer is yet another good thing that is Canadian. But, I am almost certain that our lovely police across the border, have some exceptional eye-candy as well.   Thankyou for the smile - I needed that.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so glad you reported this to the police. But still stay away from him, be aware of your surroundings. I do not trust anyone that would behave like that, it is totally un-natural. There are just too many real sick-os out there.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> He is a total creep and Oreo was growling as he was approaching. And here I am trying to be calm and collected so that Oreo does not feel the need to get aggressive and go all "red zone" on me. Tempted as I was, I refused to let Oreo feel unsafe. And I was so proud of him, for not reacting to other passer by-ers after that incident!
> 
> Oh yes, and I am sure Ryan would LOVE to pound him one, because he mentioned to me that his wife saw another little white dog with me (that was cutie pie Beamer a few weeks back), and he was wondering if he was mine. I told him NO, rather bluntly because I KNEW exactly where he was leading to.... I could tell he wanted MORE details but, goD, did he honestly think I would divulge any info on Beamer???!! Dumb crazy guy! What a PERV!! And I guess he did forget the time that he told me that me and my breeder are cruel for getting Oreo neutered! I swear I came so close to saying that the reason why he is so pissed is because he simply wants to be an irresponsible backyard breeder who has no concern for the precious lives of not only his bitch but also the lives of the potential puppies! He only was intent on making money!! JERK!! :frusty:


The only time my Molly has EVER growled (not puppy-play-growling, but a real "warning growl") is when we've met up with weirdos...I swear dogs have a keen instinct about character.

There are some situations where she wags her tail like crazy for one person, and backs away and growls at the spouse. She has never snapped or nipped at anyone, but if she's unsure about a person, she'll run behind me and peek out between my feet!

The interesting thing is that my instincts seem to be in tune with Molly's...same for barking as someone passes by (Molly does the barking, I do the "checking out"). She hardly EVER barks at anyone, but if she sees a stranger walking by or an unfriendly person, she lets me know.

When she was five months old, there was a suspected dog snatcher prowling the neighborhood. Molly alerted me to this guy walking up to our gate. If she hadn't, I think he was going to take her!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Ewwwww, Helen! That guy is a total yuck! His behavior is really, really strange. I think he was interested in your reaction, which makes it even more sick. I totally believe that we should trust our instincts. You did the right thing by contacting the police, and I hope you never have to speak to that creep again. Stay safe!


----------

